# sig vs. beretta



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going to get my second pistol before January...

I have been looking long & hard at the sig p250 & beretta PX4. I have a P6 that I love, but I want something a little smaller to carry. I am going to try to get a feel for both this week, but I wanted to check here to see if you folks had any thoughts. Any advice/experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Try them both out. See what fits you best. Both names are well respected in handgun circles. I personally like a Sig over any Beretta but that's a personal choice.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

twodogs said:


> I have been looking long & hard at the sig p250 & beretta PX4. I have a P6 that I love, but I want something a little smaller to carry.


The two you mention aren't going to be much different in size compared to the P6 you already have. Fine weapons both, but if you really want something small enough to make a difference, then you might consider the compact versions of popular 9mm's such as the Glock 26 or XD Compact or M&P Compact. These are designed more for concealed carry and less as a sidearm, which is what the three pistols you mention are designed to be.

You might also consider a few other pistols that also make great carry guns. Take a look at the Walther PPS, Kahr CW9, Sig 239, S&W CS9. The CW9 typically runs about $400, and is a slim, reliable, and accurate ccw.

hth
PhilR.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good advice given and I agree both are pretty big. Both the 250 and px4 are fat in the slide with the 250 being a bit more blocky. I think the PX4 is nice but it ain't small. Good guns but if smaller is important I'd check out others. In a polymer frame type I'd take a look at Glocks or Walter P99 for smallish double stacks and the Sig P239 in the Sig line up although it's frame is aluminum and single stack. My humble opinion the P99 is about as slim and trim as a double stack gets. Glock is close but a tad blockier. M&P and XD kind of in the middle size wise. Lots of good choices.


----------

